# Two pieces: Intro and Rag: Skazka in B



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Intro and Rag





Skazka in B


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I liked them both a lot, good job. I think the Intro and Rag would sound better at a much higher tempo, but other than that I don't have much criticism. Sounds like you have developed an interesting and individual style and should keep at it.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Dump the term "Rag". Yours does not have the syncopation of a rag


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

That's not a rag. 
This is quintessential plastic soul tbh.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well, thank you.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Rag or not, I enjoyed the piece, especially the intro part! Also I like that you play it yourself. It's always refreshing to hear an actual performance instead of a midi-playback. Maybe consider getting an actual microphone, the phone recording is a bit low quality. What does "quintessential plastic soul" mean? :lol:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

pkoi said:


> Rag or not, I enjoyed the piece, especially the intro part! Also I like that you play it yourself. It's always refreshing to hear an actual performance instead of a midi-playback. Maybe consider getting an actual microphone, the phone recording is a bit low quality. What does "quintessential plastic soul" mean? :lol:


"European discovers the novelty of American Negro Music, circa 1934"

Something along those lines.


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Okay, I get the cultural appropriation/assimilation point of view. Your term just sounded so epic that I had to ask for a clearer definition.

EDIT: So it's a real term, sorry!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I loved both, keep it up! Like the above posts have said, you have a very defined style already, and you are great at performing it. Bravo! One thing, if I were to play these, I'd probably try to make them smoother than you do, but that's just a stylistic preference.

Nice showcase of the independence of your right and left hand as well, I thought.


----------

